# First batch of the year



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, I finally got around to building some baits for the year. The first batch here is a few that I had left over from last year that I hadn't finished. The next pic is the last one, but I haven't cleared it yet. 




















The next group is on its second coat of etex. Sorry for the pic quality, I'll throw another one up when they are done. 9 1/2 inches, weighted and made of poplar. 










All of these lures up top with the exception of the foiled bait was painted (with help) by my six year old. I can't keep him away from painting with the airbrush. He really enjoys it and when he's older, he can do all my painting!!

This one is the one I'm really excited about. Spun on the lathe, poplar, 6 inches long. I haven't cleared it yet, so when it's done I'll post a better pic.











This last pic is what I have in progress. As you can see, I enjoy the building process more than painting. I also need another turner so I can get more accomplished when I have the time. Clearing four baits at a time is time consuming as you all know!! Hope you like em!


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Cutt'em,

Those are awsome, you have been very busy. Be sure to post the finished product!

MS


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Very nice work. It's cool to see how some builder's work gets better and better over time. Your work is very good (watch out Vince).
I really like the perchy looking one in the first pic.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Grate job on those i am just starting to get into lure crafting. I have no finish'd bait's yet.I hope they turn out as good as you's.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Those are beautiful. Its good to hear you have a helper too. That always makes it a lot more fun.

I'm looking forward to stopping down there one of these days to hang out and drink some coffee with you in the shop. 

I really like the one you did on the lathe, Mark. I like the stripes on that one a lot. I've had very good luck with baits that have a black head like that one too.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

They look great !


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Very nice!! I've got to get my next batch cut out... maybe I'll bring them to work on the bandsaw!


----------



## Many Eyes (Dec 31, 2009)

Them lures look great!


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Thought I'd show some progress on the lures I had up. Here are some more pics.










My oldest, Tyler painted the bottom two with some help from dad. Not bad for a six year old! 



















I'm curious to see how well these gliders work. So far, they seem to have a nice glide to them, but the bathtub only shows you so much! One thing is they'll have some shine to them. Both are foiled and 9 inches long. Weighted for a slow sink. I have three more that I added some more weight to them for a faster fall.










These are smaller versions of the top ones. 7 1/2 inches, and one thing I did when copying them is add the back screw eye on the underside of the lure. I WILL NOT do that again. My next batch is in the butt where these ones should of been. The top one is made of cedar, the rest are poplar. The third one down has a bigger lip, might be too big. I am experimenting with it. The top one I plan on using in the creeks, if they ever thaw!!










Here is the last batch I got ready. They will probably be the last batch for the year. I have to make some bucktails for a friend and then I want to put them to use!


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice job Mark, or should I say Tyler, lol. I need your kid to come visit my shop for a few hours, he paints better than I do.

You're better off with too big of a lip as opposed to too small of one. I made a couple of nice little creek baits last year with a small lip to try to keep them up out of the snags and they're pretty much junk. Now I make sure they're not too small and carry a coarse file in my bag when I go to test them. If they are too big it doesn't take long to file them down and it's nice for tuning also, if you can't get what you need by bending the eye you can just shave down one side of the lip a little.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Great work, Mark. I can't wait to see them and maybe net a fish or three for ya!


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Tylers bumblebee isnt going to stay pretty for long, I have a feeling I see many scars in its future. Love the contrasting colors.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

The baits that you're building are excellent, but the memories you're building with your son are priceless. A lot of guys wouldn't let their kids get 10 miles from their "precious" lures. My hat is off to you. Great job.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments guys! I got two that my little one painted too, with a lot of help from dad. He's 3, and I'm starting them early! Hopefully someday they'll be my full time painters because I stink at it. I'm way too impatient!!


----------

